# a fool and his money



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/12/us/12dogs.html?pagewanted=2&ref=us


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got a 15 yr old, gimpy, missing one eye, 50% blind in the other, 90% deaf, crabby old JRT that is gaaaaarunteed to bite. 
Only $19.95 plus $20,000 shipping/ A real bargain!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Fools and their money are always easily separated.


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

A few thoughts cross my mind....unfortunately none of them are printable!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've got a 15 yr old, gimpy, missing one eye, 50% blind in the other, 90% deaf, crabby old JRT that is gaaaaarunteed to bite.
> Only $19.95 plus $20,000 shipping/ A real bargain!


Similar to the book I'm writing. I'll only print one copy. First million dollars can have it. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Similar to the book I'm writing. I'll only print one copy. First million dollars can have it.
> 
> DFrost



Kinda like that $20,000 hound dog you traded for a $200 pickup and two $9,900 chickens huh David?! :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

chuckle, chuckle. 

DFrost


----------

